# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Kłucie w głowie.

## Aneta777

Od ponad roku dzień w dzień występuje u mnie takie "kłucie w głowie", które trwa kilka sekund. Byłam z tym problemem u neurologa, ale nie skierował mnie na żadne badania ponieważ stwierdził, że nic mi nie jest. W badaniach morfoligicznych hemoglobina jest prawidłowa. Więc co takiego może mi dolegać? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój lekarz neurolog stwierdził u mnie że takie kłucia są na tle nerwowym. Po pewnym czasie przeszło...tak było w moim przypadku.Proszę wybrać się też do innego neurologa jeśli ma Pani obawy.

----------


## Aneta777

Wczoraj byłam u neurologa. To glupio sie pytal jak mnie moze glowa bolec? Łaskawie dostałam skierowanie na tomografie. A najbliższy wolny termin na kolejna wizyte u neurologa mam na 5 grudnia 2013 roku. Bardzo optymistycznie....

----------


## katastrofa

Pozostaje jeszcze zrobić takie badanie prywatnie, jeśli objawy będą za bardzo dokuczać, żeby czekać do grudnia

----------

